# Helen, Ga.



## Dank

The team is heading down to Helen in march for a training camp. Any good bike shops to checkout? Also, is Brasstown as hard as they say it is?


----------



## stephentt1

Yes and Yes. 
About 30 minutes from Helen in Dahlonega, Ga is Dahlonega Wheelworks. This is a great shop run by Jon Dalman and Ray Heck, both very accomplished racers and longtime enthusiasts. They carry Pinarello, Eddy Merckx, De Rosa and Titus among others and their shop is like a candy store of bike goodies. Very helpful with local ride knowledge and with a well equipped shop for any wrenching you might need. 
For me, Brasstown Bald is every bit as hard as they say. I live in Alabama and make regular trips to Dahlonega. Most trips I do a ride which includes Brasstown Bald. I usually use a compact drive with an 11-25 cassette when riding in that area and am grateful for the 25 going up Brasstown. I'm a moderately good climber and find myself dong about 45 rpms in the steepest part! Unless you're an absolute beast, I can assure you that you'll be zigzaging in this section if you're running a standard crankset and 23 in the back. Have fun and enjoy! this whole area has lot to offer with beautiful scenery and long climbs.

Stephen McConnell


----------



## Slim Again Soon

Dahlonega -- always worth a stop.


----------



## Dank

Thanks, I will head there and check them out. On Brasstown, I'll be riding a 11-28 sram.


----------



## Comer

Great riding, Hogpen, Wolfpen and yes Brasstown are must rides. We usually stay in the cabins on the top of Blood Mountain (Neal's Gap). Enjoy, it's beautiful up there. Dohlonega is nice place to visit.


----------



## tarwheel2

Don't try to ride through Helen. It's a tourist trap and a zoo. Terrible traffic.

Brasstown Bald is as hard as they say. It's the toughest climb I have ever done. I couldn't make it up several stretches without walking, and my bike at the time had a 39x29 low gear. I was in my lowest gear, standing and couldn't pedal any more. I fell over. That's a bad feeling. Coming down is just as bad. Pavement is not good and corners are sharp. Keep your hands on your brakes and don't get carried away and go too fast. You might end up going off a corner.


----------



## stephentt1

One more thing to mention about Brasstown. When you reach the "top" you are in the parking lot for the observation tower which is on the very top. From this point there is a gated road which leads to the tower. During busy seasons they have a shuttle vehicle to carry people from the parking lot to the top on this short, narrow, steep asphalt road and no other vehicles are allowed beyond that gate, including bicycles. BUT...during our March trips up there (usually late March) the facility is not open so you can go right past the gate and on to the top. You definitely want to do this as this last bit of road is like icing on the cake! As I said, it's narrow, smooth and steep with one sharp switchback. When you reach the top, the road basically encircles the observation tower and you have a 360° view of the surrounding mountains! Also, keep in mind that the temperature on top of Brasstown is usually much cooler than on the surrounding roads. We've been up there (in March) when the day's high was mid to upper 50s but it was 36° on top of Brasstown! Summer or winter, you can feel a distinct rise in temps in the (fast) 3 mile drop from the top down to Hwy 180. Dress accordingly and enjoy.


----------



## Dank

Thanks, really looking forward to this trip. I just hope the weather is warmer then 25 like it is here in Chicago. Can't take it much longer.


----------

